# Duron Athlon Unterschied ?

## floe-de

Hi,

mal ne kurze Frage, hab einen Duron 800 muß ich die Athlon optimierten Pakete nehmen oder die i686 ?

Und ist das bei den USE Flags das selbe ?

----------

## Altanos

soweit mir bekannt, müssten die Packete für den Athlon besser laufen als die für einen i686, da der Duron nur vom Cache ein wenig abgespeckt ist. Ansonsten ist er mit dem Athlon Befehlskompatibel.  :Wink: 

----------

## maikmerten

Der Duron hat ziemlich exakt den gleichen Prozessorkern wie ein Athlon - sie unterscheiden sich nur in der Größe des 2nd-Level-Caches.

Der erste Duron wurde abgeleitet vom "Thunderbird"-Athlon ("Spitfire"-Duron). Die aktuellen Durons sind abgeleitet vom "Palomino"-Athlon (= Athlon XP (0.18 µm)) -> "Morgan"-Duron. Vom brandneuen "Thoroughbred"-Athlon (=Athlon XP (0.13 µm)) wird es keine Duron Variante mehr geben - der Duron wird eingestellt wenn der Opteron erscheint. Dann wird der Athlon die Position des Durons übernehmen.

Softwaretechnisch gibt es zwischen den verschiedenen Durons nur einen unterschied: Der "Morgan"-Duron unterstützt SSE, der "Spitfire" noch nicht.

bye,

Maik Merten

P.S.

war das jetzt zu OT?

----------

